# Poljot Chronograph Traveller 3133 Not Working Very Well



## marcelchia (Feb 20, 2008)

To all,

I just bought a poljot traveller but the chronograph seem lke not working. I only managed to to press pusher A button only few times. Now when I press the pusher A button the chronograph doesn't move at all. Anyone have similar encounter or know what is the problem. Please help.

I have already wind the button to maximum.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

marcelchia said:


> To all,
> 
> I just bought a poljot traveller but the chronograph seem lke not working. I only managed to to press pusher A button only few times. Now when I press the pusher A button the chronograph doesn't move at all. Anyone have similar encounter or know what is the problem. Please help.
> 
> I have already wind the button to maximum.


The 3133 is quite an old designs and some are prone to faults. I had one that played up so I sent it back for a replacement - where did you get it from?


----------



## marcelchia (Feb 20, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> marcelchia said:
> 
> 
> > To all,
> ...


I bought it from ebay and that guy is in russia. Everything is working fine except the chronograph.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I had many 3133s and only had one play up - well It needed a service but I found a NOS 3133 mechanism on ebay and swapped it out myself making it cheaper than servicing it.

your 3133 is similar to the Valjoux 7733.34 it is based on - anyone one who has worked on a vintage chrono should be able to sort you out.

just may need some micro adjustment of one of the chrono parts (lots of arms and levers in there) or something broken.


----------

